# IH Motorcampers Website



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The IH website seems now to have been updated. They have downloadable brochures and price lists on there.

(edit for URL)

http://www.ihmotorhomes.com/

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice Harvey, but I would need to win the lottery.
Also not sure that I wouldn't choose the new AS Warwick as my next dream
I think that the manufacturers are beginning to see the way the market is going-what price Swift reintroducing a Van Conversion?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

It's about time they improved the site, I have been asking them for ages if they intend to update it. For people who live some distance from the factory like us in South its a real pain not being able to see lots of photos on the website. 

Their previous website was abysmal and I just got really fed up with looking at 1 thumbnail shot of a van priced at £38k++++

So I'm off to have another look.....hope it's worth it, but thanks for letting us know, didn't mean to sound so ungrateful :wink: 

Maura


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thay are SO much money 8O used 10,000 mile Fiat, £33k 

makes you wonder what you could do, as a self build... with that money!

J


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

mauramac said:


> So I'm off to have another look.....hope it's worth it, but thanks for letting us know, didn't mean to sound so ungrateful :wink:
> 
> Maura


I doubt that you will be impressed with the website or brochures .............. but it's better then the previous nothing.:wink:

I am keeping an eye on the Timberland site too: that is 'being updated' ..........

yes, as neither of these companies sell through dealers it certainly is a long way to go 'up north'.

H


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Distinctly underwhelmed  

Only 6 vehicles showing up on their used section....is that right? and still not all that impressed with content. Very poor effort when you see what other Dealers/Converters achieve. I think they need to invest some of the profits into a web developer :? 


The trouble is once you have sat in one and had a good look around you get hooked and I have lusted after one of these expensive beasts since seeing one at Peterboro 2006....couldn't afford it then and can't afford it now.. 

It's the Oregon R I am in love with but will settle for the poor mans version in the shape of an A/S Topaz ....if we ever find one of those with Auto on it 8O 

Maura


----------

